# Inexpensive (relatively) wireless hive scale!



## lprikockis (May 19, 2015)

Just wanted to put in a plug for the clever folks at Broodminder (www.broodminder.com) who are working on developing a $149 hive scale. Their Indiegogo campaign page is here: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/broodminder-w-wireless-beehive-scale--3/x/12542068#/

I have one of their first-generation temperature/humidity monitors and it's been pretty cool to have real-time data on what's going on in the hive. I'm even more excited about the possibility of having accurate daily metrics on the weight of my hive to gauge the nectar flow, winter stores, etc.... If you're both a tech AND bee geek, check them out!


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

You and I have different ideas of what's considered "inexpensive".


----------



## rad798 (Mar 5, 2015)

Just wondering what type of scale most beeks use? 

At the beeclub meeting, we had guy that had weighed his 4 hives everyday for 4 years. Very interesting results.
On one hive, he had a dedicated Bluetooth scale which he said was donated to him. Otherwise, he said it costs $500.00
The other 3 hives, he jacked a scale up to them and weighed them everyday. (Great dedication but to much work for me )

It looks like with broodminder you would need 2 scales for total weight. Not sure how accurate 1 scale would show half the weight.

Also, has anyone else used the temp humidity sensor made by them? If so, how is it working?


----------



## lprikockis (May 19, 2015)

jwcarlson said:


> You and I have different ideas of what's considered "inexpensive".


well, that's why I said "relatively" inexpensive... similar current products are typically $500+ but yeah... it's not something you'd be putting under dozens or hundreds of hives.

As for needing 2 ... I think the general thinking is that weighing the hive from one side and doubling the weight is generally accurate enough for most purposes. After all, it's the trends not the absolute numbers that are probably most interesting. I've been using a digital luggage scale to lift the back-side of my hive and doubling it to get a weight. Unless the bees are storing their honey very asymmetrically front-to-back, the weigh-half-and-double methodology is probably sound.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I use a $10 luggage scale from Amazon. I weigh in the fall. But might weigh some more during the summer this year. Can weigh just from the back and double or can do both front and back and add together. It's probably accurate +/- 10 pounds or so. Which is good enough for me.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Generally, I use my finger scale, grab the back of the bottom board with the tips of my fingers - how many fingers are required to tilt the hive. Not exactly rocket science or exacting but then again it's been awhile since we put a bee into space and it works for me.


----------



## CliveW (Apr 24, 2016)

The BroodMinder product is mentioned in this blog post. I don't know what the $500 product Iprikockis mentioned might be, but they mention an expensive product from SolutionBee in here. I am not sure but I think it might be this one (which is $525).

Anyway, that blog post provides quite a bit of good information on weighing hives generally.

I am a completely newbee though so have no idea!! 

Clive


----------



## wwfoste (Jul 19, 2014)

I built one of the scales from this website: http://hivetool.org/w/index.php?title=HiveTool.org. Cost me roughly $150, like the one in the OP.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Please tell me indigo go or whatever this is is NOT another company begging people for money to help them bring their product to market. I can't stand anymore since the flow people stuffed their pockets with money from ignorant "investors"


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Yup, I just checked and it sure is. They want people to help them because, "every hive counts". Garbage. Embarrassing and stupid IMO.


----------



## dwmiller (Jun 4, 2012)

jwcarlson said:


> I use a $10 luggage scale from Amazon. I weigh in the fall. But might weigh some more during the summer this year. Can weigh just from the back and double or can do both front and back and add together. It's probably accurate +/- 10 pounds or so. Which is good enough for me.


I've been looking for a practical way to weigh the hives going into winter. Can you explain exactly how you use the luggage scale? do you just hook under the bottom board and heft up one side of the hive then double for total weight? I am also in Iowa and would be interested to hear how much weight you think is needed for winter survival. Thanks!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I use a $50 electronic hanging scale intended for weighing game. A strap around each hive allows me to lift the hive. I do use a lever ... I ain't superman and the hive needs to be fairly steady for a good weight.

We weigh each hive each time we're in the apiary. This time of the year I'm looking for evidence of a flow (have not seen one so far this year). Mid summer, I need to know if I should be feeding.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> Can you explain exactly how you use the luggage scale? 










It IS a 'wireless hive scale', and relatively inexpensive to boot! 



... from this earlier thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?305321-hive-scale/page2


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

A variation on Rader's scale.


----------



## capitalbeesupply (Jul 28, 2013)

wwfoste said:


> I built one of the scales from this website: http://hivetool.org/w/index.php?title=HiveTool.org. Cost me roughly $150, like the one in the OP.


Thanks for posting the link. A science teacher we were working with at a local school to setup "school hives" told me about it, I looked at it, thought it was interesting, then got sidetracked a couple months with our own hives and forgot what the URL was....Beesource and its posters are the best!!


----------

